# What Kind Of Goat Is This?



## Pixiefrogw

Hi all great board you have here, lots of great info! I just bought this goat, not sure what he is so I figured I'd ask you guys for your input. The guy I got him from said he didn't know what he is, he ordered a boar goat and this is what he got. He said it must have fainting goat in it because he has fainted for him. He hasn't fainted for me, but his back legs have locked up when he was startled. He has one blue eye and one brown eye too. He is a little bigger then my pygmies.


----------



## toth boer goats

Welcome to TGS .... :wave: glad to have you with us... :thumb: 

If he stiffens up...he most likely has fainter in him...I do not see any boer what so ever in him though.... :wink:


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'm thinking Nigerian Dwarf / Fainted cross. If he's stiffened, he probably has fainter, but the size and the blue eyes point to Nigerian. He's a pretty boy (=


----------



## caprine crazy

Wood Haven, purebred fainters can have blue eyes. :wink:
I would say mini silkie fainter because of his longish hair. He's a pretty one!


----------



## Texas.girl

He is cute but clearly not a Boer. I hope the guy who originally got him complained and never uses that breeder again.


----------



## milkmaid

He is cute! I have seen dogs with two different colored eyes, but never heard of it in goats! Cool!


----------



## silvergramma

ok my tony lama was a long haired Nigerian,, i also had a registered Nigerian doe who fainted.. so more than likely you have a Nigi/fainter cross he is pretty tho..


----------

